# Starting on a new..



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Decided to start on something new for now. Figured I'd try my luck with drawing a sweet little girl, as I may be getting some commissions from work of my managers children etc. 

So here's a sketch and an eye.
Feedback/critique always welcome :smile:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

little update.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's looking great!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

@meli thanks!

last update before I zonk out. (excuse the poor quality & lighting. Its actually a lot lighter irl)
Nighty night.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking great Sarah.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wonderful! 
I am still trying to learn portraits....lain:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> Looking great Sarah.


Thank you Terry 



Susan Mulno said:


> Wonderful!
> I am still trying to learn portraits...


Thanks Susan! I'm still learning myself. Took me a while to figure out proportions, the hair is going to be a challenge for me, as I suck at drawing hair, especially blonde. And there's a lot of blonde bits/strands on this one :vs_frown:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's what I listen to whilst drawing, for inspiration.
http://godisanastronaut.com/
(one of the tracks):





Along with some other things..

What do you listen to?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Another update. However the camera resolution doesn't do it much justice.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Another update.

ugh, drawing hair is a nightmare for me.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Another update..
I feel like im ruining the hair. I think i may take a little break until my stick eraser arrives to do the strands etc.
:unhappy:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

She is looking wonderful.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Terry  much appreciated


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

amazing stuff


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, you better stop. That's horrible!:vs_smirk: 

I would be very satisfied with that so I can't wait until you make it better.:biggrin:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

@dickhutchings - haha! Well i wanted to make it look more realistic  but, i may not be able to. Sigh. 
I think its nearly finished  I'm loosing ideas on how to make it better  Thank you for your compliments!


----------

